# What is the shortest Bow you shoot?



## capool (Aug 5, 2003)

wanted to know if any shoot a shoort Axle bow


----------



## hoyt ultratec (Feb 23, 2006)

38 in no shorter with fingers


----------



## hoyt ultratec (Feb 23, 2006)

*finger bow*

38 in no shorter with fingers


----------



## BowHunter6666 (Dec 28, 2005)

People are gonna think im nuts but I shoot a 32inch Hoyt Vipertec. I dont experience finger pinch and it shoots. I killed a buck with it this year im real happy with the bow.


----------



## NeilM (May 22, 2006)

I have a Ross CR337, but the size of the cam and idler wheel give it an extra inch or so.


----------



## FULL-BORE (Nov 29, 2003)

My hunting bows are 38.


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

48''


----------



## bcriner (Apr 16, 2003)

39"


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

I seem to prefer 42" ATA. I've shot 40" bows and can do it but I prefer things a little longer.


----------



## Walleye Joe (Nov 2, 2003)

For hunting I've shot the Bowtech Blackhawk for years. Super treestand bow.

ATA= 28.8"


----------



## bowjunkie2 (Dec 12, 2004)

Shot 36,37 and 38's.........now I have a 41" constitution on order !


----------



## Limey (May 6, 2005)

All my bows are between 37-44 inch ATA and all can be shot with a release or fingers:darkbeer:


----------



## jhart75609 (Nov 8, 2005)

I can, and have shot 38", but I like 41 -42" a lot better.


----------



## Feral Donkey (Nov 6, 2005)

What draw length are you guys pulling with those ATA lengths? I pull 30" and shoot a 41" ATA Bowtech. 

I pulled back a 37" Drenalin the other day at Badgerjeff's shop. It was only a 28" draw but it felt pretty nice.


----------



## Robert58 (Oct 5, 2002)

ATA is relative. As stated above the Ross CR337 with it's large diameter cams makes it shoot like a much longer ATA bow. I started shooting a compound with a Martin Firecat with Energy Cams, at 40 1/2" ATA. Those oval cams the way they swing out at full draw, is like shooting a 44" wheel bow. I have more finger pinch with the Scepter II with Nitrous A Cams, at 43 1/2" ATA, that I am shooting now, than I had with the Firecat.

Robert


----------



## NeilM (May 22, 2006)

On the Ross I draw 30.5", as you need to stick with the modules for best performance. Everything else, I draw 30.75".


----------



## top5fingers (Oct 26, 2005)

*Shortest Bow*

Mine is a 38 inch A2A with a 28 inch draw, I also perfer to stay around that 40 inch mark.


----------



## flyingcarbons (Dec 5, 2007)

I recieved a bear instinct for Christmas fom my wife has a 30'' akle to akle great bow shoots tight groups at 40 yards


----------



## skip 613 (Jun 14, 2007)

2005 switchback 65% let off,trophy taker prong horn rest,three fingers under. left my release at camp one day,took a couple shots at a dirt hillside,came home and changed to a 65% cam never looked back. it's great not to have that thing strapped to your wrist all the time,and plus you can't lose or leave your fingers back at camp.


----------



## DDSHOOTER (Aug 22, 2005)

I have shot a 36" bow with large cams. My current hunting bow is 38" and target/3D is 41.5". Both feel the same. The target bow is a nail driver.


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

*Drenalin*

I never dreamed I could do it, but drawing three under and dropping to two, I find the Drenalin very easy to shoot. Its fast, quiet, and I shoot it very well. I will be hunting with it rather than the old Conquest for the next few hunts, just to see how it goes.

I watched Tim Wells shooting a Switchback three under, and whacking animals right and left. That's what gave me the impulse to give it a try.


----------



## capool (Aug 5, 2003)

mitchell said:


> I never dreamed I could do it, but drawing three under and dropping to two, I find the Drenalin very easy to shoot. Its fast, quiet, and I shoot it very well. I will be hunting with it rather than the old Conquest for the next few hunts, just to see how it goes.
> 
> I watched Tim Wells shooting a Switchback three under, and whacking animals right and left. That's what gave me the impulse to give it a try.


What is your draw length ?


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

My draw on a recurve was 29 1/2". I have shot my compounds at 29" mostly. But I changed the cam on the Drenalin to 28 1/2" and like it better.

One of my recurve buddies, who is an excellent shooter, has followed me and recently purchased a Dren. His draw on the recurve was right at 31 1/2". He bought a 29" Drenalin, and so far loves it. He is shooting split, but relaxes the index finger to where it is barely contacting the string.

I think it may have to do with the hard wall, the 80% let off, and a much more static release. But I experience absolutely no finger pinch. It amuses me to think back, at one time I hunted regularly with a 66" long bow. Man was that thing slow compared to my current set up.


----------



## Bill/Oregon (Jul 7, 2003)

I shot a Bear Element for a year, fingers. It was a #60 set at about #55. My draw is a hair under 29 inches. I had very little trouble with finger pinch, but I found it harder to get a clean, consistent release.


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

Not to beat the point to death, but my litmus test is the bare shaft. If I can get a good clean bare shaft, and get it consistently, at 20 yds then my release is fine. And all that is happening with the Dren.


----------



## wirenut583 (Nov 4, 2007)

I shoot a Mathews Q2XL at 28" and do great as long as the weight is at 60 or higher under that it seems I cant get consistant. I shoot split and drop all but my middle finger. I bought a conquest 3 for the larger a2a but I seem to shot my 2Q better.

LONG LIVE THE FINGERS!!


----------



## beartrack (Jan 13, 2008)

I actually used to hunt w/ a double cam PSE 36". It took more practice to shoot well because it wasn't very forgiving, but I killed a nice 4x3 Muley w/ it. I still use it for carp. My present bow (18 yrs old) is about 40", but I went down and shot a Bowtech Comander for quite a while and even though I've a 29.5" draw, it wasn't uncomfortable at all. I think it is a 37.5 ATA.


----------



## archerm3 (Jan 4, 2007)

hoyt trykon XL, Vectrix XL, Katera XL, no finger pinch probs whatsoever.

I shoot my dad's AR 31 occasionally helping him tune, and no problems either. I think my stiff saunders tab and fat spacer helps out...


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

Ive shot about every brand of bow out there, and the genral rule that Ive found is simply add one foot to your draw length and that's about as short of an ATA as you should go. For instance have a 30" draw and won't shoot any thing less than 42" and I prefer 43" or 44", and for what it's worh I don't like brace hights that are less than 8".


----------

